# Thread For BHM's Over 400 Lbs



## imfree (Apr 12, 2008)

Have at it Guy's!!!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 12, 2008)

imfree said:


> Have at it Guy's!!!



Well, I'm nowhere near 400 lb., and I'm not coming apart anyway, so don't need the thread. I did just have some stitches removed from my hand, though.

(And besides, I'm feeling quite inordinately silly at the moment - so please forgive.)


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 12, 2008)

Excellent idea imfree! You might want to make post (or post a link) over in the BHM thread if you already haven't yet done so.

Over in NAAFA where women basically run the show, a forum like this probably wouldn't be possible. But here at Dimensions where the sun shines on the guys and equal treatment abounds, I think things will work out great for this type of forum. We'll probably be seeing this thread vanish from sight fairly soon. Keep us skinny guys posted imfree...

















































... and send my regards to Elvis!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 12, 2008)

Why would ya post this here and not on the BHM board?

And why would it vanish from sight other than being moved to the right board?

Where's Elvis?


----------



## imfree (Apr 12, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Why would ya post this here and not on the BHM board?
> 
> And why would it vanish from sight other than being moved to the right board?
> 
> Where's Elvis?



I posted here so everyone would see immediately.

Creeps and hecklers could annoy us big guys just
like they do the big girls.

Elvis is alive in the hearts of those who love him.
When called "The King", one time, Elvis was
reputed to have responded "Jesus is the real King,
I'm just a rock-n-roll singer". Maybe he sings for
Jesus now.


----------



## imfree (Apr 12, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Excellent idea imfree! You might want to make post (or post a link) over in the BHM thread if you already haven't yet done so.
> 
> Over in NAAFA where women basically run the show, a forum like this probably wouldn't be possible. But here at Dimensions where the sun shines on the guys and equal treatment abounds, I think things will work out great for this type of forum. We'll probably be seeing this thread vanish from sight fairly soon. Keep us skinny guys posted imfree....
> 
> .... and send my regards to Elvis!



This thread could get moved, but I doubt if it would
access to it would ever be restricted.

I'll give Elvis your regards, if he's up there singing
for Jesus, I'll CERTAINLY want to do a duet of
"How Great Thou Art" with him!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Imfree,


Are you going to talk about icky hygene stuff!? If so... cool!


I hope this forum stays public!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 12, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Well, I'm nowhere near 400 lb., and I'm not coming apart anyway, so don't need the thread. I did just have some stitches removed from my hand, though.
> 
> (And besides, I'm feeling quite inordinately silly at the moment - so please forgive.)




You're not coming apart? explain?


----------



## imfree (Apr 12, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Hey Imfree,
> 
> 
> Are you going to talk about icky hygene stuff!? If so... cool!
> ...



That's probably the main reason the girls want their
privacy and PRECISELY why I would prefer mine.

I used to work for an a**hole who would say "what
good are BBWS for, they're so fat you can't f**k 
them.", and that damned creep seemed to really
get off on hygiene stuff and cruel jokes about 
obese and disabled people. We don't need idiots 
like him to read our posts.

Hygiene issues are nothing to be ashamed of.
Most SSBPeople are plenty intelligent enough
to use simple tools and learn techniques to
assure good personal hygiene. I'd love to help 
others with the issue, but I don't want bastards
like Brad K. to see the posts!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 12, 2008)

Rowan said:


> You're not coming apart? explain?



Rowan - If I confused, annoyed or offended you (or anyone else) with a remark meant only as whimsy, you have my apology. Imfree offered thread for BHMs and it made me think of a big, stuffed Pooh bear, ripped, with stuffing coming out - in need of 'thread', y'see. Since I was not coming apart (at least, not in that manner), nor was over 400 lb., I did not need any 'thread'. 

If you care to suggest that I should keep my whimsical remarks to myself, I would probably agree with you.:doh:


----------



## Crumbling (Apr 13, 2008)

...where was this thread moved from?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 13, 2008)

I believe originally it was on the main board.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 13, 2008)

Crumbling said:


> ...where was this thread moved from?



The main board. Not sure it was for any particular reason except to assure that more BHM's would see it.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 25, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Rowan - If I confused, annoyed or offended you (or anyone else) with a remark meant only as whimsy, you have my apology. Imfree offered thread for BHMs and it made me think of a big, stuffed Pooh bear, ripped, with stuffing coming out - in need of 'thread', y'see. Since I was not coming apart (at least, not in that manner), nor was over 400 lb., I did not need any 'thread'.
> 
> If you care to suggest that I should keep my whimsical remarks to myself, I would probably agree with you.:doh:



Oh not at all! You definitely didnt offend me...i was just scratching my head and couldnt figure out what you meant! lol


----------



## charlieversion2 (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't get this thread.... what is it for?


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Apr 25, 2008)

*Happy 400 lbs Thread!!*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 25, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I don't get this thread.... what is it for?



I think it's intention is for the guys over 400 lbs to talk about whatever it is they want to talk about, especially things that they face that the smaller guys don't have to face etc etc etc.


----------



## imfree (Apr 25, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I think it's intention is for the guys over 400 lbs to talk about whatever it is they want to talk about, especially things that they face that the smaller guys don't have to face etc etc etc.



Actually, this thread was created as a response to all 
of Stan's stuff about the "SSBBWS Over 450 LBS"
thread. I wanted to see if there would really be any
serious response to such a thread or forum. I have
a lot to offer because I have an engineering mind
and I'm good at using and developing tools. I'm
doing pretty well by myself, but if we came together
in a thread or forum, we could exchange information
and we could all thrive instead of just getting by.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Free:

I'm not 400lbs. ;but, I think that this thread is a great idea as far as resources and issues that fokls want to discuss... 

What kind of tools have you come up with?


----------



## imfree (Apr 25, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> Hi Free:
> 
> I'm not 400lbs. ;but, I think that this thread is a great idea as far as resources and issues that fokls want to discuss...
> 
> What kind of tools have you come up with?



A wash cloth reach extender to help me clean 
my lower parts, mostly reach-aids.


----------



## Tychondarova (Apr 25, 2008)

Ty here.

Umm.... future 400 lbs BHM?


----------

